# Some People Look Like Their Pets



## Lara (Apr 17, 2018)

People who look like their pets?...THIS person sure does!






And then there are celebrity look-a-likes...Cher & Afghan


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 17, 2018)




----------



## Keesha (Apr 17, 2018)

Whadda meannnn???


----------



## Lara (Apr 17, 2018)




----------



## jujube (Apr 17, 2018)

No, why do you ask?


----------



## Keesha (Apr 17, 2018)




----------



## Keesha (Apr 17, 2018)




----------



## RadishRose (Apr 17, 2018)

George Takei   and Anderson Cooper take the cake. They were all funny!


----------



## Meanderer (Apr 17, 2018)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 17, 2018)




----------



## squatting dog (Apr 17, 2018)

now you've got me nervous.  My newest addition. Broken wing. 
Buzz.


----------



## Meanderer (Apr 17, 2018)

Sounds goofy, but......


----------



## Lara (Apr 18, 2018)

Whoopi...


----------



## Meanderer (Apr 20, 2018)




----------



## Lara (Apr 20, 2018)

Harrison Ford


----------



## Lara (Apr 25, 2018)

Vladimir Putin


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 25, 2018)

Yes! I can see it.


----------



## Keesha (Apr 25, 2018)

Lara said:


> Vladimir Putin


Oh THIS is good Lara. A total resemblance!


----------



## Lara (Apr 26, 2018)

Snoop Dogg (rapper)


----------

